# This is my new hauling outfit



## alsea1 (Nov 28, 2013)

We built this the other day so I could transport some sheep.
Works great. Totally secure.


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 29, 2013)

alsea1 said:


> We built this the other day so I could transport some sheep.
> Works great. Totally secure.


May I suggest that you increase the panel heights by at least another board.  Most sheep can easily jump the current height. I have seen a sheep jump out while owner was driving on a highway.      Also add another panel across the front to protect your back window if you have to make a sudden stop.       Hope this helps.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2013)

Good idea Bossroo! Looks like the top may be covered. The back window though, that would be scary. I am envious Alsea...I am still hauling animals _inside a 15 passenger van..._ At least the big goat caddy can still fit in it. LOL But it is no fun getting a 250lb buck in it... we have to put a ramp up and pull! 
My DREAM is a truck.  We do use our neighbors when needed though. DH thinks MY van is _OUR_ truck.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 29, 2013)

You can't see it very well, but there is a top made out of hog panel that fits snugly.  We used eye hooks to secure it so that it can be removed when hauling things that won't jump or climb.  Its like a giant kennel in back of my truck.  
LOL, I would never be able to haul my sheep without the lid. They would jump right outa there no prob.
LOL, I figure if a black belly can get its head thru its gonna try to keep going.  Thats why the spaces are so small between boards.
The back window area has two boards. I may get a thin piece to add to it. 
I'm thinking of addind some ribs to reinforce the side panels. 
The sheep won't push it much but I think goats are pushier. 
Work in progress. LOL


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2013)

love it!


----------

